# going off the paddle board



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally got to build a light setup for my paddle board and going tonight. Any tips. Going in the sound from a Friends house.


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Post a pic of your setup please. I've been thinking of getting a BOTE SUP and tryink this as well. A paddle/gig combo would be rad! Thanks in advance


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd like to see your set-up to.

Greg


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Me too. How did it go off the sup?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Sweet just dont gug ur board lol


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

how did it go? I'm going off my yak here soon and then off the sup.


----------

